# ANybody hearad anything on 1358???



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I am very interested to hear any rumors or news about 1358. It was heard this morning. If anyone hears anything, please post up....


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Mistake on my post on 1358


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone talk to a senator how the hearing went on 1358? Any amendments offered?


----------



## fgohunter (Dec 6, 2002)

I spoke with Sen Heitkamp a couple of times about this bill. I encouraged him not to pass this bill. I am a resident of the state, but I just believe that restricting hunting is not good for North Dakota. Last time I checked they heard the bill in the SNRC but no action was taking. Hopefully it will die in committee


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

FGO, do you know what you are talking about??? 1358 is the liscence fee increase and seperation bill. This does nothing to restrict numbers coming in, it simply gives parity to us with surrounding states on there liscence structures. I think you must be thinking of 2048, that is the only way your statement makes any sense.


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought it restricted days of hunting for Upland birds as well as seperating the licenses?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

For upland, two fives for $85. Buy as many licenses as you like. Essentially same system as SD.


----------

